# just starting again after many years



## Bob from Wroclaw (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, I am finally getting back to building the train board I have been meaning to for years. I am from Central Massachusetts and built a train board as a teen loosely based on being Boston and Maine road but was forced to tear it down when I added that last sheet of plywood which expanded my railroad beyond the area delegated in the cellar. Parents sometimes just don't understand... 

Fast forward to the present. I am on a work assignment in Poland for two years and decided it would be fun to make a European train board. Everything has changed, and I am trying to grasp how this DCC thing works. I ordered a PICO DCC set with both freight and passenger trains and have already bought two PICO analog train sets that can be converted to digital (8 pin socket????) and about 30 dollars to add what ever it is that I will need? This is all new to me as I am from the generation where in order to run more than one train, one had to have numerous insolated blocks and a maze of wires. I am dying in anticipation for the digital starter sets to arrive. 

So does anyone have any experience they can share with Piko track? it appears to be high quality, with an ample selection of switches and radii.

How does one deal with a reversing loop with DCC? 
The city I live in has an extensive tram network, so I must add a tram system to my new world. I find that HO trams are not readily available either. at least modern ones, I finally found something suitable but have to wait until late Feb for delivery, which leads me to another question about grades. I see that 3 or 4 percent is the MAX for trains, but I see nothing on Trams. In order to overlap a tram system onto this train board, I am going to need to have steeper grades to allow me to put in enough tram lines to replicate a few areas I find quite interesting in the city. I expect that I will have to wait for the tram to arrive and do some testing of it on grades, but wonder if anyone has any information on this. I would like to make tight curves for turnarounds too,

I have found one supplier of tram tracks inbedded in either pavement or cobblestones for street trams made in Germany called Luna track. It is very expensive and wonder if there are other suppliers that may be more cost effective, or if someone out there has used another material to put tracks into streets. I had used plaster of paris to do this as a kid, but don't expect that would be good choice now, as I expect to move this set when my assignment here is over.

My railroad will be 80% electrified, at least it will look that way and will be PKP which is the Polish national road. I may be insane for thinking about building a railroad with all of that overhead wiring, even if I leave it un-operational, once again, looking for someone who has some experience in this.

One final complication to it all is that I intend have the "pike" bolted together in several modules so that I will be able take it apart, build it into an box and return the modules to the USA when I come back.

Right now I will just set up tracks loosely on a single sheet of plywood and try a few configurations until I determine what my final footprint should be. I believe the garage I have will allow me to have two full sheets connected by a 3 by 3 section between them at one end. Since the cars we have are too tall to clear the roof (steep driveway) there is no way I have to worry about parking in there.

yes the bug has bitten me hard, as I have spent too much cash on this already, and I know it will keep happening. I know this is a bit of a ramble with a bunch of questions, so I will appreciate any feedback I can get. thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

Welcome to the Forum

A few years back I had an HO trolley system taking power from
the overhead wire. It's really not that difficult. There are US
folks who make and sell the various fittings such as hangers
and wire frogs (work same was as turnout frogs). They also
sell girder rail track (used in pavement as you mention).

You would also need fittings for the catenary used on
the Main lines.

Bachmann, among others, sells HO streetcars, both PCC 
and Peter Witt (both US style). They are available with
DCC also.

Here are a couple of web sites that will provide you with
answers and how tos for traction layouts.

http://eastpenn.org/mod_tips.html
http://www.trolleyville.com/tv/school/catenary_construction/index.shtml

There are many others. Google (US) HO trolley overhead wire.

You might try our Model train videos forum. There was a video
showing an extensive European electric train layout using
overhead powered locomotives.


Best of luck and do keep us posted on your progress.

Don


----------



## Bob from Wroclaw (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, this is turning out to be quite the research project. 

Since I am modeling the current time, the trams all have catenary which will make the overhead system a little simpler if I end up deciding to do it. I will need to go on some picture expeditions to see what these look like. I think I will need to find a way to fabricate these as buying the sets will bankrupt my railroad and transit system. I found and interesting page on a homemade system with weld wire and rail for the support system.

I had already found the Bachman and other trolleys but was looking for larger modern models with articulating bodies. I have in one of my boxes back in the US a Boston MBTA green line car like this, I think they were made by Boeing, and this style is representative of what exists here, There is a local tram car manufacturer (name unknown) along with Skoda trams (Czech) and I think some from Japan, so there is a wide variety of traction equipment, aged from brand new to 40 years old. I think there are something like 25 different lines crossing the city, and the system is heavily used, so there is a lot to see here.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

You deal with reversing sections in DCC the same as DC, if you want, using double pole, double throw switches the change the polarity (after stopping the train), or multiple switches so you don't have to stop. But with DCC you can buy and install an AR-1 controller to automatically change the polarity while the train is running. It is about $25, but is totally automatic.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Boeing articulated streetcar, called lrv (light rail vehicle)
replaced the PCCs on San Francisco and Boston
transit systems. There are HO models available.
They have in turn been replaced by cars of various
makes.


Here's one Boeing offer:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_k...setts+Bay+Transportation+Authority+-+HO+Scale

The Pantograph was used on these cars in lieu of the trolley pole. 

Pantographs on the cars would make your overhead system much easier 
to build since you would not need any special fittings
to guide the trolley pole. You would need a fitting
to bring the overhead together at intersections or
turnouts, however.

If you are considering a reverse loop that is not a
problem if your cars take power from the overhead.
One side of the power comes from the track through
the wheels, the other side thru the pantograph from
the overhead, just as it is done in real life. No polarity
match problem exists on this system.

I made my own trolley poles and cross bars that supported
the trolley wire. Hobby shops sell brass tubing. I threaded
one end and bolted it from under the table. A cross bar
was soldered on to support the overhead for tracks on
both sides. You use the same poles, without the cross
bars when you set them opposite each other with
span wires between them to support the trolley wire.

The overhead is energized by a wire under the table
connected to the screws holding the poles.

As you look at pictures of overhead construction you'll
note many different designs. Using your own creative
juices you can model these with minimum cost.

Don


----------



## Bob from Wroclaw (Jan 10, 2014)

That is the trolley I have back home. I have managed to find some European trams but nothing in stock, so I am waiting. I am going to model the current era so my kids will always have a memory of their experience here. We have all figured out how to navigate the tram system here, even though we cannot speak the language. We will plan on using the rail system for some trips to further cities as well. My kids have already taken the train to Warsaw on a field trip and loved the ride.

Going on to a different topic, the freight cars here have a different coupling system, which does work very well and I am wondering if anyone has any knowledge of any uncoupling or re coupling systems for the European types. I also find the freight cars to be extremely expensive compared to the US, small hoppers are about 50 dollars, which will make it very hard to get much rolling stock. It seems the best way to buy things is in starter sets as for about 250 dolllars you get tracks, cars, locomotive and power supply.

I went out exploring yesterday looking at tram wires, and 90 percent here are attached to light poles and a maze of overhead wires, with the side post supports styles only used where the trams go "off road" into parks. So I will be looking to fabricate a pile of street lights. 

I am expecting a package today with my first DCC locomotives so I am very excited about that.


----------

